# Rusted brake hubs



## Dizzydot (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi all,

I know this has been spoken about before but my TT has got significant rusting on the brake hubs which really spoil the look of the car. I've spoken to my dealer and they have agreed to get this cleaned and repainted (thumbs up to Audi Amersham) but under the caveat that it may not be a permanent fix.

My question is.... should I ask them to use any particular paint to try and maintain it for as long as possible? Do they use Hammerite or do they use a non branded Audi one that my not work as well? I'd even be happy to supply the paint if need be.

Thanks Dizzydot


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Good on them for agreeing to do that. My dealer refused to do anything for me a couple months back.

Caliper paint would do it, or even Hammerite I guess?


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

Do you mean brake discs? It'll come off pretty quickly unless blasted and then primed with high temp primer I would have thought, TBH OEM/good quality brake discs have a coating that seems to last very well these days but given the heat cycling, road salt/spray and type of steel they'll always be prone to rust.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Rusty hubs have been very common since the MK2.
Simple enough to DIY if you want it to last.
Wire brush, Kurust or similar & then caliper paint of your colour choice.
Hoggy.


----------



## NP46 (Sep 8, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Rusty hubs have been very common since the MK2.
> Simple enough to DIY if you want it to last.
> Wire brush, Kurust or similar & then caliper paint of your colour choice.
> Hoggy.


Shoddy VAG parts, my Golf R hubs looked ten years old at six months, very common problem.
Very disappointing on 30k plus cars......


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The parts are fine, it's the coating used, it seems to come off with the rain and then corrosion follows...

As an FYI, AUDI (factory) have sent a mandate to AUK and ultimately the dealers that the chrome exhaust tips can no longer just be changed under warranty (another part with water based protection). Make sure you express your opinions/expectations to both the dealer and AUK, if you want anything to change.


----------



## NP46 (Sep 8, 2019)

Toshiba said:


> The parts are fine, it's the coating used, it seems to come off with the rain and then corrosion follows...
> 
> As an FYI, AUDI (factory) have sent a mandate to AUK and ultimately the dealers that the chrome exhaust tips can no longer just be changed under warranty (another part with water based protection). Make sure you express your opinions/expectations to both the dealer and AUK, if you want anything to change.


I class the hub as one part, coating and all therefore in my view the part is poor quality.
As are the thermostat housings and water pumps, poor quality parts.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

brake disc or the actual wheel 'hub' (which in my mind is the bearing housing etc)?
I've never known brake disks to do anything other than rust, the painted coatings seem to be modern day protection for part storage not use and replaces the oil coating that you used to have to clean off before fitting, so one less thing for mechanics to get wrong.
Having said that it seems like the steel quality used in brake discs can be pretty poor these days, discs wear out fast compared to back-in-the day but that might be a result of heavier more powerful cars??
Also, wide open wheel designs just make rusty edged and centred brake disks more obvious.


----------



## NP46 (Sep 8, 2019)

blackvalver said:


> brake disc or the actual wheel 'hub' (which in my mind is the bearing housing etc)?
> I've never known brake disks to do anything other than rust, the painted coatings seem to be modern day protection for part storage not use and replaces the oil coating that you used to have to clean off before fitting, so one less thing for mechanics to get wrong.
> Having said that it seems like the steel quality used in brake discs can be pretty poor these days, discs wear out fast compared to back-in-the day but that might be a result of heavier more powerful cars??
> Also, wide open wheel designs just make rusty edged and centred brake disks more obvious.


Hubs, they can rust in no time.....


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

NP46 said:


> blackvalver said:
> 
> 
> > brake disc or the actual wheel 'hub' (which in my mind is the bearing housing etc)?
> ...


Are you talking about the bit right in the centre of this picture?

The rest of the hub is covered by the brake disc.


----------



## NP46 (Sep 8, 2019)

This bit..


----------



## Dizzydot (Jan 20, 2020)

This photo was taken from an another Audi forum so not my car (it's too dark to take a photo now!) but it shows the same area that is rusted on mine. I know brake discs rust but this is not an area I expect to see rust on a car with only 3000 miles on the clock. I've had plenty of cars over the years with various alloy spoke designs and never had this issue before.

Anyway fingers crossed it all gets sorted next week.

Dizzy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As I stated, normal on Audi since the MK2.
Hoggy.


----------



## Dizzydot (Jan 20, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, As I stated, normal on Audi since the MK2.
> Hoggy.


Having never owned an Audi before I can't comment, but various MGF's/TF's, MX-5's and other Mazdas haven't had the same issue and those were much cheaper cars than my TT.

Dizzy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Dizzydot said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, As I stated, normal on Audi since the MK2.
> ...


Hi, My VXR Nurburg much the same price as some TTs but of course not a "Prestige brand" & no rusty discs & hasn't missed a beat in 7 years.
Hoggy.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Dizzydot said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, As I stated, normal on Audi since the MK2.
> ...


It really isn't just Audi (and yes, there are TT MK1 examples of this too)


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

on a lot of cars you simply don't see the centre of the brake disc because of the disc and wheel design, the discs are completely coated including the area swept by the pads when new, this has to be able to rub off and not contaminate the pads and so it's a compromise, if it bothers you you'll have to remove them, bead blast, mask the braking area and spray with a heat resistant metal primer and paint, which is what people I know do for show cars, not really worth the bother on a daily driver.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Mines a MK2 but I just had new rear discs, before fitting I sprayed them with this;

https://www.halfords.com/motoring/paint ... 25159.html

Do that on all my cars, rusty discs drive me nuts!


----------



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

my vw scirocco r did the same wheel design makes a big difference how much of it you see.


----------



## NP46 (Sep 8, 2019)

credy68 said:


> my vw scirocco r did the same wheel design makes a big difference how much of it you see.


Agree. My Golf R had the option pretoria wheels which by design revealed a lot of rusty hub.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

from my VW group:


----------

